# 68,69,72 Lemon Peelers



## Darthvader (Nov 6, 2020)

Lets see your originals......


----------



## Bikebones (Nov 24, 2020)

Did lemon peeler have a 2spd?


----------



## jrcarz (Nov 25, 2020)

No they only made a Coaster or 5spd.


----------

